# Just some extra muscle.(!)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

Some of the female bodybuilders don't get enough publicity, so I thought I'll give it a go  

*If you have a good picture of a female bodybuilder that you like, post it in this thread!
*
*First up is Amanda Dunbar*













Pay special attention to the vascularity on her midsection!








*Second is Melissa Dettwiller:*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

And one to show Amanda Dunbar's freaky midsection!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2005)

Melissa Dettwiller is HOT.. damn!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Melissa Dettwiller is HOT.. damn!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 25, 2005)

Are any of those women natural bodybuilders?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 25, 2005)

Fuck no!


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh 

Are any really muscular women natural anymore? What is an example of an organization where you can take steroids, synthol, etc.?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 26, 2005)

You mean DONT allow steroids and such?  There is the NGA.  Probably more, but your in Canada.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Are any of those women natural bodybuilders?


----------



## jaim91 (Nov 27, 2005)

No, I mean do allow steroids. Like, in which organizations do these women compete that they are allowed to take steroids?


----------



## Myztek (Nov 27, 2005)

Ewww. I hate female body builders when they're taking gear.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 27, 2005)

Those are MAN bodies... wow...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Nov 27, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> No, I mean do allow steroids. Like, in which organizations do these women compete that they are allowed to take steroids?


 Almost all of them.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 27, 2005)

High-level Bodybuilding = Steroids


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 28, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Those are MAN bodies... wow...


I don't think these women look like men, there are female bodybuilders that don't have the genetics to hold mass like these ladies, and they end up looking like men, but muscles don't mean men, these woman have great bodies and look very feminine. I don't think the big shoulders, back and traps add to a woman's figure in a positive way but these ladies make it look good.
there are some very manly looking bodybuildsters and I think that they look like shit, not because they look like men but because the sport has already so much mass and does not need some shemales that think that they look feminine at 240 pounds! 
Women are not supposed to have that sort of mass, if you can pull it of and look good at 240 that's great, but with a bigger jaw then your man, you are doing something wrong. And what I don't get is that if you look like that you are not adding anything positive to anything, you are not going to win the Ms.O or anything, because you look like shit! 
There are only so many women that have the body that will carry the amount of mass that is needed to win nowadays, these woman do, of course you won't know what they will look like at 210 or more but for now they look great!
Oh and what did you think that women always look soft and sweet and everything, at 3-4% BF, that's not going to happen, and then you will see the female body for how it really looks and if you think that looks manly then you are either gay( because you can't appreciate a female body whether it is at 3 or at 20 % BF) or just stupid as fuck.


----------

